# who all owns a 100 quattro ? what year and state?



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

?


----------



## Cabrio4ever (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: who all owns a 100 quattro ? what year and state? (devesvws)*

I have a 1989 100 Quattro, Lago blue, 5-speed.


----------



## DUBBIN IN DA NW (Jan 29, 2006)

1989 100 quattro white washington


----------



## haawill (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: who all owns a 100 quattro ? what year and state? (devesvws)*

1990 200 quttro stick wagon, nj - Anyone near by with a parts car or wants to buy mine with 100,100 miles on it


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: who all owns a 100 quattro ? what year and state? (haawill)*

1989 Audi 200 Quattro Turbo, Silver, Minnesota


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: who all owns a 100 quattro ? what year and state? (audiguy06)*

I have one in my driveway right now. 1991 100 quattro. Currently struggling with a power steering leak and a intermittant starting problem but help is on the way....


----------

